# Ttiwwp!!!



## JonW

You've seen a dodgy ebay listing and wonder what we think? Seen pics of the new XYZ and want to know what we think? Seen something stunning and want to share it???? Thinking of telling us to look at '20967435618 on fleabay', or 'Google XYZ and its the first link'???? Well..... STOP!!!

Like any of us have time to go constantly looking for that stuff that youve already found! Why send 15 of us off looking for it again when you already have the info in front of you? you will get way more help and replies if you actually show us the pic in question.... 'But how do I do that???' I hear you cry....

There are two ways....

1, copy the link to the pic and paste it into the thread on the forum and add the HMTL tags to tell the forum its an image.... This is fine but when the link is removed at source (ebay removes it etc) or the picture deleted by the owner then we all lose it...

a) Find cool photo

b ) Right click over the photo and select 'Copy link'

c) start new thread here

d) paste in link

e) then at the start and end add the image tags

Note: PCs and Macs differ... It seems easier on the version of FF on Mac I have to 'Copy the link' than on my PC....

(In the pic below on a PC the copy menu item is greyed, if someone can explain that and find the link then please add that info)




























(note the line after the ']' is the cursor and not something you need to add)

2, Save the file locally and upload to your image hoster or use their toolbar / menu option... this way we keep the photo available for ever...

a) Find the photo

b ) right click

c) select save file

d) go to your image hoster

e) navigate to the photo you saved

f) host it

g) copy that link to the thread










or

a) Find the photo

b ) right click

c) select upload file to hoster

d) go to your image hoster

e) navigate to the photo you uploaded

f) copy that link to the thread


----------



## jasonm

Great post Jon..Thanks for taking the time to do this


----------



## Silver Hawk

:lol: I can only assume Jon that it has finally got your back up to the extend that you had to write this. Well done! :lol:

My pet hate is eBay Item Numbers....just post the ebay URL as a link please , not just the frigging number....and if the Forum Rules prevent that, then we have a problem, because being allowed to post an eBay Item Number but not the eBay URL just makes no sense whatsoever. :taz:


----------



## jasonm

Silver Hawk said:


> :lol: I can only assume Jon that it has finally got your back up to the extend that you had to write this. Well done! :lol:
> 
> My pet hate is eBay Item Numbers....just post the ebay URL as a link please , not just the frigging number....and if the Forum Rules prevent that, then we have a problem, because being allowed to post an eBay Item Number but not the eBay URL just makes no sense whatsoever. :taz:


Paul, Ive never understood why people dont post urls to ebay auctions, its never been against rules.. :huh:

The only ebay restrictions are no links to members auctions that dont have a BIN for forum members, and no linking to ebay shops that conflict with Roys business.....


----------



## mjolnir

Nice one Jon. I can't get to ebay at work. It's blocked because of a number of very important reasons that unfortunately were not allowed to know 

So it's nice to be able to see what everyone's talking about.


----------



## mattbeef

I always though ebay link were :huh:

Ill start posting the URL now.

Oh and cracking guide Jon


----------



## JonW

Hold on tho... we dont really want links to live auctions that we are bidding on either... we went over that last year. Surely just grabbing the photos out and re presenting them on the forum is enough rather than a link and if you host them yourself then they dont get deleted and will always be here for our ref, just say theyre used without permission if you dont have permission and be prepared to take them down if someone moans (Its never happened to anyone I know in years of forum use)

Paul, yeah... I just get sick of 'helping people' by cut n pasting numbers into my tool bar and downloading things, half the time I dont bother, but I would if I could see a pic in the thread...


----------



## Silver Hawk

JonW said:


> Hold on tho... we dont really want links to live auctions that we are bidding on either... we went over that last year. Surely just grabbing the photos out and re presenting them on the forum is enough rather than a link and if you host them yourself then they dont get deleted and will always be here for our ref, just say theyre used without permission if you dont have permission and be prepared to take them down if someone moans (Its never happened to anyone I know in years of forum use)
> 
> Paul, yeah... I just get sick of 'helping people' by cut n pasting numbers into my tool bar and downloading things, half the time I dont bother, but I would if I could see a pic in the thread...


Agree...but its often the hilarious text that we need to read as well.


----------



## JonW

Well simple cut and paste or a print screen and a simple crop before hosting should cover that too... with all the tool bars availble now form the pic hosters I think this is less of an ask than it was a while back


----------



## Barryboy

mjolnir said:


> Nice one Jon. I can't get to ebay at work. It's blocked because of a number of very important reasons that unfortunately were not allowed to know
> 
> So it's nice to be able to see what everyone's talking about.


Your I.T. Nazis must have the same policy as our I.T. Nazis.....

Rob


----------



## crazysurfkid

Mmmm...still seem to be doing something wrong :huh:


----------



## Boxbrownie

Hi Jon, did somebody slip in and whip your bid from under you? Bad form......well sounds that way.

I hope that we as a little community would respect our fellow bidders first come first serve rights....but then is that me just being old fashioned?

Of course it could just be the 8% farmyard cider talking :alcoholic:


----------



## tiffanyw

Good guide to show us how to add the links!

Excellent!


----------



## JonW

No worries, happy to help.

i thought this thread was in hints and tips... ahh well... LOL


----------



## Chromejob

JonW said:


> You've seen a dodgy ebay listing and wonder what we think? ... Thinking of telling us to look at '20967435618 on fleabay',...





Silver Hawk said:


> ... My pet hate is eBay Item Numbers....


Finding an Ebay auction is easier than passing wind. Seriously. In Firefox 3.x.x just configure (or add, it's not there, with the "Manage search engines" feature, click "Get more search engines") the eBay search engine, click CTRL+K (Command+K on Mac OS, I think), and enter the number.

OR ... just right click in an eBay search box, select "Add a keyword for this search..." and in the dialog give a name (I use "[site name] searchbox" for all my search keywords), and for keyword assign "ebay." Now, in the location window (CTRL+L), simply type the keyword "ebay" and the auction number,... voila, here's your item.

:dummyspit: *Problem solved.* :friends:

Internet 6, 7, and 8 have the search engine functionality, too. I *think* Safari has it....


----------



## squareleg

Good guide, Jon. 

.


----------



## Chromejob

Here's what the "share with BBS code" dialog looks like on Flickr.com (great photo album site, BTW).










You can only select and copy the entire "grab this text" content, but you only need the content starting and ending with the IMG tags within the "[ ]" square brackets.

Pay attention the photo license on others' photos, please. If they do not wish it reposted on this or another site, please respect those wishes. "I found this photo on the Internet" does not mean it's free, or not protected by applicable copyrights. :sly:


----------



## squareleg

Any chance someone could add to this thread *how to* *embed a movie* from YouTube etc.. I managed to do this once but can't for the life of me remember how I did it - and I've since tried and failed. That would be great, thanks.


----------



## Silver Hawk

squareleg said:


> Any chance someone could add to this thread *how to* *embed a movie* from YouTube etc.. I managed to do this once but can't for the life of me remember how I did it - and I've since tried and failed. That would be great, thanks.


Just paste the YouTube URL into the topic....no embed code etc are needed.


----------



## squareleg

Silver Hawk said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance someone could add to this thread *how to* *embed a movie* from YouTube etc.. I managed to do this once but can't for the life of me remember how I did it - and I've since tried and failed. That would be great, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Just paste the YouTube URL into the topic....no embed code etc are needed.
Click to expand...

Really? Nothing's that easy nowadays, surely! 

Gonna give it a go... stand by.






Well, flippin' 'eck - you're right! Cheers, Paul. 

Btw, great song, that. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## fobfop59

Hi

Please pardon my utter stupidity, but despite 30+ years' IT experience, I am unable to post pictures into a topic. Picture files that reside on my local hard-drive do not have a URL, they have a file location. There does not seem to be a file uploader on this site - or if there is it's hiding very successfully.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Check out this thread "How to post a picture on the forum"


----------



## Alas

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Check out this thread "How to post a picture on the forum"


 you sweet talker you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Alas said:


> you sweet talker you.


 You strange boy you :laugh:


----------

